# Late Night Programming HDTV Survey! Leno vs. Letterman



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

There are numerous threads here that discuss the great Leno vs. Letterman debate and how Leno HDTV has had an impact on Letterman viewing habits, vice-versa, etc., etc.

Please visit this public survey. Please forward the link to anyone else interested in this topic.

It's short (only 10 questions) and will only take a minute to complete. I think the results will be interesting and I will post them as a reply to this message on October 4.
For Thread and to see the results come and see this website
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=303861

Have Fun!
For Survey go to this website
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=75725276743


----------

